# Jar-Datei funktioniert nicht



## BlackC (21. Jun 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich bin neu hier im Forum, doch hab ich schon relativ viel bei euch gelesen und hoffe, das ihr mir vielleicht bei diesem Problem (das mir 2 Tage bisher gekostet hat  ) weiterhelfen könnt.

Ich habe ein Programm, dass in der IDE (Egal ob Netbeans oder Eclipse) ohne Probleme ausführen lässt und funktioniert. Nun will ich aber eine ausführbare Jar-Datei erstellen, doch das funktioniert nicht ;(

Unter Netbeans muss ich nur auf Projekt->rechteMaustaste->build und er macht mir eine Jar-Datei und kopiert die benötigten externe jars in einen ordner lib.

Das Problem. Egal ob ich mit Doppelklick oder per console (java -jar meinejar.jar) starte, öffnet es ganz kurz meine gui um danach sofort wieder zu verschwinden ;(

Nach googlen bin ich probeweiße auf Eclipse umgestiegen und habs mit den IDE-Mitteln eine normale Jar und eine ausführbare jar erstellt. Egal ob ich die libs mit einbinde (also jars in jar) oder wie mit netbeans extern verlinke, kommt entweder "Could not find Main-class rfid.Main.Programm will exit" (rfid ist mein Package und Main meine Main-Klasse mit main-methode), oder der gleiche Fehler wie mit Netbeans-erstelle jar-File (poped kurz auf und verschwindet wieder).

Dann hab ich es mit Fatjar probiert. Entweder kommen auch hier die beiden Arten von Fehler wie oben beschrieben oder es funktioniert. Verschiebe ich die jar-datei  aber dann, geht es nicht mehr (was es aber soll ;( ) 

Also meine bisherige Vermutung ist, dass es etwas mit dem Threadhandling zu tun hat oder etwas mit meinen Libs und folglich mit dem Class-Path. Hier hab ich jedoch keinen Fehler gefunden.

Ich hab auch das Batch-File von hier im Forum benutzt, doch da bekomm ich 82 Fehler, weil er die jars nicht findet ( Class-Path stimmt aber normalerweise)

So, viel text und hoffe auch genügend Informationen, um mir eventuell zu helfen. 

PS.: Zum Programm ist zu sagen, dass es RFID-Leser anspricht, zeitstempel aufnimmt und diese in eine Datenbank schreibt.


----------



## dev-eth0 (21. Jun 2010)

Wenn du das JAR über die Konsole startest, bekommst du da irgendwelche Meldungen?


----------



## gman (21. Jun 2010)

> "Could not find Main-class rfid.Main.Programm will exit" (rfid ist mein Package und Main meine Main-Klasse mit main-methode)



Und was ist das "Programm"? Steht in deiner Main-Klasse noch mehr als nur der Aufruf des 
Hauptprogramms?


----------



## agentone (21. Jun 2010)

> "Could not find Main-class rfid.Main.Programm will exit"



Wie sieht denn deine Manifest-Datei in der Jar aus? Bzw. wie ist die ungefähre Ordner-Struktur der Jar?


----------



## BlackC (21. Jun 2010)

Herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.



> Wenn du das JAR über die Konsole startest, bekommst du da irgendwelche Meldungen?



Ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung :lol: Ich hab nochmal überall, wo es Probleme beim laden geben könnte, kommentare eingefügt und nun hab ich den Fehler.

Ich hab meine Settings in einem xml-File gespeichert, dass auch in das Jar-File reinkommt. DOch dieses findet er nicht! 

Manchmal sehe ich wirklich die einfachsten Sachen nicht mehr  

Ich danke recht herzlich für eure Hilfe !


----------

